# 400 Euro Anstellung vs. Rechnung über Gewerbe



## Tackleberry (21. August 2010)

Hallo,

mir stellt sich gerade folgendes Problem.

Anstellung eines Arbeitnehmers auf 400 Euro Basis vs. Anstellung auf Honorbasis (Gewerbeschein) und Rechnungsstellung

Fall 1.)
Das Problem ist, dass diese Person deutlich im nächsten Monat, gemessen am Stundenlohn des 400 Euro Jobs, das vierfache an Stunden arbeiten wird. Geplant ist nun, der Person auch in den folgenden drei Monaten jeweils 400 Euro Gehalt auszuzahlen ohne das diese arbeitet. Der bekannte Nachteil ist, dass solange das Beschäftigungsverhältnis läuft, die Lohnsteuerkarte einbehalten werden muss. Die Person kann also kein weiteres Arbeitsverhältnis in der günstigsten Steuerklasse annehmen. Naja, und der Person kann der Lohn erst mit mehreren Monaten Verspätung ausgezahlt werden. Die Auszahlung der Löhne für die kommenden drei Monate zum Zeitung des ersten Monats ist angeblich nicht rechtlich erlaubt.

Fall 2.)
Die Alternative ist, die Person auf Honorarbasis anzustellen und von ihr eine Rechnung ausstellen zu lassen, die dem Stundenumfang multipliziert mit dem Stundensatz des 400 Euro Jobs entspricht. In oberen Beispiel also 4 x 400 Euro => 1600 Euro.

Im Falle der Honorarbasis (Fall 2) suche ich die Antworten auf folgende Fragen:
1. Muss die Person (Kleingewerbe) Umsatzsteuer an das Finanzamt abführen oder kann sie die vollen 1600 Euro behalten solange gewissen Jahresgewinngrenzen nicht überschritten werden?
2. Ist die Honorbasis möglich wenn die Person vorher oder nachher im Unternehmen auf 400 Euro Basis beschäftigt wird? Z.b. Student der sonst auf 400 Euro Basis arbeitet, in den Ferien aber Vollzeit und das Geld gerne auf einen Schlag ohne Abgaben hätte.
3. Gibt es für die Person bzw. das Unternehmen Unterschiede zwischen Fall 1 und Fall 2?

Danke schön!


----------



## ronaldh (29. August 2010)

In beiden Fällen mutest Du der "Person" meiner Meinung nach viel zu!

Bei der 400-Euro-Beschäftigung ist es natürlich nicht schön, dass die "Person" einen Monat knüppelt, und die Entlohung dann in monatlichen Raten später bekommt. Bei der Beschäftigung auf Honorarbasis ist für die "Person" eine Menge Papierkram zu erledigen (es gibt hier etliche Threads zum Thema Nebenbeschäftigung, Existenzgründung usw.). Umsatzsteuer ist nur fällig, wenn die "Person" das ganze weiter betreibt, ansonsten wäre sie Kleinunternehmer. Darüber hinaus kann sich hier auch das Problem der Scheinselbständigkeit ergeben.

Wenn die Person als Student vorher und nachher im Unternehmen arbeitet, gibt es ohnehin die Möglichkeit, während der Ferien mehr zu arbeiten. Da kommt es auf den Jahresverdienst an. Jedoch ist dies für Studenten nicht ungewöhnlich (so war es während meines Studiums auch), dass Studenten regelmäßig während des Semesters arbeiten (damals war dies auf 19 Stunden/Woche begrenzt), und in den Semesterferien 1 oder 2 Monate voll gearbeitet haben. Da mussten dann nur die Jahresverdienstgrenzen beachtet werden. Daher wäre diese Möglichkeit sicherlich die beste für alle Seiten.

Also: Fall 1 ist meiner Meinung nach für die "Person" unzumutbar, Fall 2 jedoch auch. Für das Unternehmen ist es letztlich weniger problematisch, das Unternehmen kann die Kosten absetzen (und hat im ersten Fall noch den Liquiditätsvorteil der erst später zu zahlenden Entlohnung). Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob Option 1 wirklich legal ist! Schließlich wird hier Arbeitslohn erst Monate später ausbezahlt. Und natürlich darf die "Person" in dieser Zeit nicht anderswo arbeiten. 

Auch wenn ich seit über 20 Jahren selbständig bin, würde ich jedoch beide Optionen Mitarbeitern (auf die Du anscheinend derzeit angewiesen bist) nicht zumuten. 

Wenn das Projekt mit einem Studenten abzuwickeln ist, gibt es vermutlich keine Probleme. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch mit einem Leiharbeiter beschäftigen, um dieses anscheinend nur kurzfristige Projekt abzuwickeln.

Dies ist natürlich keine Rechtsberatung, sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung!


----------

